# My chain-set up what do YOU think?



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

Feel free to tell me what you think needs improvement on and such 
Keep in mind this set-up is for Beau not a Bulldog
But this is the basic set-up idea I have for my future Bulldog!


































































































































Again feel free to state what YOU think I can improve upon!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's very cool  I love the run from tree to tree very nice  The dog house is really nice as well I'm sure he'll be a happy boy all warm and cozy in there  good job.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

For a bulldog I would get heavier chain(high grade), I would lose the snap link, and the quick link if it screws on it can screw off, and I would not use the tree stuff,

I acutally just bought a new chain setup here is the link to it contains pictures

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/26801-new-tablerock-collar.html

BTW the dog house looks good.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

What do I think?
Amazing job, great photos, tremendous inspiration.

How can you improve?
only way i could think of is to take more photos during the building process and give us detailed instructions, i have no doubt a thread like that would become a sticky here at GP.

Thank you for sharing, fantastic job.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

definately a heavier chain. i have the screw-to-lock links on mine but check it every time i use it. has never loosened or had any trouble with it. other than that looks good. may have trouble with the line from tree to tree if ur pooch sees a cat or somethin good to take off after... may want to do some work securing that better... other than than that the set up looks good. i have seen ppl get an extra ring to hook to the bull snap and thread the actual collar thru just to ensure no mishaps orrur with the D-ring on the collar failing... could be an option if your dog is extremely driven or just as a precautionary measure...


----------

